# Flathead



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Fished Escamia river for Flathead this weekend, the bit was slow but manage to catch two fish both were females and they were still full of eggs.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

pics?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I have never posted pic but I will try.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think I can do pic on this phone.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Well maybe I can.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Photos work, nice flats. R&R or set lines?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Set lines. I can't beg one on RR.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Slot Pursuit said:


> Set lines. I can't beg one on RR.


Definitely not an easy thing to do...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Definitely not an easy thing to do...


Never easy but very attainable. And some of them most rewarding things you can do, big flatheads on R&R's are a roller coaster ride.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I love how one is almost completely black and one is almost the color of a banana.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Never easy but very attainable. And some of them most rewarding things you can do, big flatheads on R&R's are a roller coaster ride.


I bait the bush hooks early so I can have rods out right at dark but doing this gars get a lot of bush hook baits.


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Best eating river/creek cat there is....'cause he won't eat anything but a live critter..no carnage! You will be hard pressed to catch one on anything other than live bait!:yes:


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice catch


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks but these are babies compaired to what the other guys on here catch.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good eats right there


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slot Pursuit said:


> Thanks but these are babies compaired to what the other guys on here catch.


Keep dropping baits and they will just keep getting bigger.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing & pretty work.


----------

